# Ack!! My eyes are crossing! My brain is frying!



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

You know there should be a smilie that has smoke coming out of its ears....really appropriate for how Im feeling right about now. 

I decided that instead of paying $300 for a software program to integrate customer information, preferences and diet, menu planning and orders. Id build my own database in MS Access. Everything was fine until I started designing the recipe costing part of it! Im starting to sound a lot like Fred Flintstone when he gets mad. ARRRRGHHH! This is the last part of the database! Why does it have to go into meltdown now. 

Ok I feel a little better. And embarrassed. Ill quit ranting now. Thanks for listening. :blush: :blush: :blush:  :chef:

Jodi

Maybe Ill look back at today and have a good laugh.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

How about a big *DOH!* like Homer Simpson?



I'm sure any resident techno geeks would help you if you asked...


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

:lol: :lol: Im way past DOH! That was yesterday. Im at the Jackie Gleason stage now and about to send my laptop "To the Moon!". 

Im gonna go browse www.microsoft.com and hound they techies at the knowledgebase. That's what the are there for right!? Its just one little, itty bitty thing that I can't seem to figure out. Im trying to list the ingredients to cost em out and don't want to make a few entries using a datasheet subform that's embedded into the main recipe cost form. EGAD! There's gotta be something Im missing. Maybe Ill swing by the Help and have a nice chat with that annoying "Office Assistant" Icon.

I made it so that it blows itself up when I tell it to go away. Nice! 

Jodi


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

AHA! 

I had to delete the relationships that the computer created and delegate my own.

If I can get this thing to do Recipe Costing....Ill make copies for everyone! :bounce:


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe you should use an oil with a higher smokepoint!

Kuan


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

That'd be like switching from plain ole Canola to a gal of Truffle Oil!  Way expensive. But that's the reason my brain is frying, Im trying to work with my little bottle of Canola.


----------

